# What Do You Use Microsoft Excel For in Your Business?



## chaoscow

Just curious how many others out there are using software in an ingenious method it wasn't meant for.


----------



## CApainter

chaoscow said:


> Just curious how many others out there are using software in an ingenious method it wasn't meant for.


I'm currently using it to record our paint and equipment inventory.


----------



## thomesallen

Simply to keep a record of what I have done, how many contracts completed which place, what was the date and all. Excel is easy to use and makes so much easier to create a database.


----------



## LakewoodPaintingPro

I have never been a fan of excel. Believe me I've tried but I hate it. I mostly use word documents and spreadsheets in Google Docs. It's free and easy to use.


----------



## Bookkeeper4Painters

LakewoodPaintingPro said:


> I have never been a fan of excel. Believe me I've tried but I hate it. I mostly use word documents and spreadsheets in Google Docs. It's free and easy to use.


Definitely agree. Using cloud-based software like Google Drive can allow you to run your business more efficiently and makes collaborating easier.

Plus, it can set you on the path to running a paperless painting business.

Just in case you are interested, here are the steps to making your painting business paperless:

*1. Get a cloud-based bookkeeping software.* Quickbooks Online Plus has job-costing functionality that allows you to access your information anytime, anywhere. You can also complete estimates, invoices, and payroll all from your mobile device with the Quickbooks Online app. 

*2. Use cloud-based file storage.* In order to get the full benefit of going paperless, getting a cloud-based file storage system is a must. Storing your files in the cloud allows you to access those files on any device, from anywhere. There are several options for cloud storage to include Google Drive, Dropbox, and Box.com. Google Drive has the added benefit of web-based document creation. With tools like Google Calendar, Google Sheets (similar to Microsoft Excel), and Google Docs (similar to Microsoft Word) you can do office work from the job site.

*3. Use mobile mileage tracking. *Ditch the paper mileage log. TripLog is an app you can download on your phone that integrates with Quickbooks Online. The app tracks your mileage for your painting business to allow you to write off the expense using the standard mileage rate on your taxes.

*4. Use mobile employee time tracking. *No more paper time sheets. TSheets is an app that integrates with Quickbooks Online Plus. TSheets allows employee to clock-in once they get to the jobsite using their phone. TSheets also allows managers to track the location and time in real-time to ensure employees are where they should be. 

*5. Get electronic signatures from customers.* Once you do an estimate and contract, you’ll need a signature. Look into getting electronic signatures from your clients. SignNow.com gives you the ability to have your clients sign on your tablet or smartphone for $5 a month. Not only is this convenient, it also makes you look more professional.

*6. Manage your receipts with the cloud. *Hubdoc is once again, you guessed it, an app that integrates with Quickbooks Online and to your cloud-based file system. When you get a paper receipt, simply snap a picture with your phone, and Hubdoc organizes and classifies the receipt with your bookkeeping software. You can also have all your vendors send you electronic bills to a special Hubdoc email, and Hubdoc categories, syncs with your bookkeeping software and pushes a copy to a cloud storage folder you designate.

*7. Get a scanner.* In order to digitize all your current paper documents, get a scanner. A fast and efficient scanner that I use is the Fujitsu ScanSnap iX500.

Once you’ve completed these steps, you will save yourself a great deal of time through gained efficiencies, easier collaboration, and less clutter.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

It's great for estimating there's a few such as Len Fife and Josh"s One Step that are excel based and couple oh here's I missed. They all use excel.. As for cloud based and Google sheets ?? Hasn't Google taken enough already lol. Quick books online is for my bookkeeper I concentrate on selling , running and working let her do the books. I wear enough hats .


----------



## MurphysPaint

I use excel for pricing out jobs, I input the measurements and select a few criteria and voila. I also use it to track my payroll and issue pay stubs. I use invoicing and CRM software to track all of my opportunities and projects, which had been a great tool for keeping up with everything on my plate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason123

I use google docs. mostly spreadsheets.
I have a couple different files. 1 estimation sheets. This is where I compile my numbers for a quote.
2 job log. I input the expenditures and labor hours.

I also have a misc expense sheet purchases that don't particularly coincide with certain jobs.

I try to keep a notes sheet as well , this is generally reflections on jobs where I learned something or need to remember something.


----------



## jpacelt

Estimates

http://www.florencepaintpros.com/


----------



## bocaratonpainters

Excel is quick way to monitor all profit, costs and revenue.
I also use it to manage client's numbers and names


----------



## jpacelt

I use it for doing estimates. 

Jeff


----------



## jaipurputaiwala

Excel or google docs i am using for estimate or data for use for future use. i am using my own created system to track all customer query and all members data and calculation part also. own created system is the best thing to manage you can search any entry and by security it's your own server. 

Thanks
jaipur putai wala


----------



## LynnJ

*Excel uses*

I use Excel as a tool for my estimating program. I have programmed formulas into the first sheet that refer to a Relational Database on the second sheet. They draw labor rates, material and equipment costs, as well as production and spread rates and plug them into the first sheet. I also have formulas in place that calculate the overhead and profit mark ups, and then generate the totals for each category, as well as the bid Total. Once my takeoff is done, I plug in the totals for each task/substrate and a short code for each one, and the program does the rest. Quick and easy.

[email protected]


----------



## Danahy

I started using apple numbers cause it came with the iPad. (Excel still my fav) I found this template, called task check list, or something like that..? Then modified it to use as both a painting and cabinet refinishing estimate worksheet. For cabinet refinishing the only number I punch in is the number of fronts/openings, then the rest is check boxes for each individual task I might perform for that specific job. Each task has its own rate that gets multiplied by the number of fronts/openings and added to the total for the estimate. 

For painting, I pre-made a list of every type of room you would find in a home (residential version). I enter in the room sizes, then check off all the services requested. Likewise, each box adds a new value that multiplys against the room size to configure a nice consistent total at the end. Easily calculates both labor, materials and OH

all this could be done in excel as well


----------



## mles

We use it to allocate expenses and keep a list of customer emails and contact info.


----------



## mles

also use it for forecasting


----------



## cscny

I use Excel in for pretty much everything but project/cost management is one of the biggest things I use it for.

I created a multipage template that takes original price, tracks all labor, purchases, payouts, generates invoices, and has a profit page that takes all of the previously submitted info and breaks it down to see how much we made and what % our profit margin is.


----------



## jennifertemple

I use an excel look-alike in Libre Office, I can't use any MS products because I'm on a Linux OS. However, I do use the spread sheets to keep track of money in/out, HST tax, notations, applicable invoice #s and finally my contacts list with notations, AKA my professional phone book. (I also use it for household accounts)


----------



## fromthenorthwest

I use it for estimating and after job review to see how it went. I try to keep a review of every job so if something comes up in the future that's a little bit out of the ordinary, I may have had a similar job to go look back at to help me price it. I also use it for payroll (I only have one to three employees at any given time)


----------



## Holland

fromthenorthwest said:


> I use it for estimating and after job review to see how it went. I try to keep a review of every job so if something comes up in the future that's a little bit out of the ordinary, I may have had a similar job to go look back at to help me price it. I also use it for payroll (I only have one to three employees at any given time)


What do you mean you "keep a review of every job"?
Could you elaborate, give an example?

I take pics of every job (before and after) and I make detailed notes on the invoices. Is that similar to what you are talking about?


----------



## fromthenorthwest

Holland said:


> What do you mean you "keep a review of every job"?
> Could you elaborate, give an example?
> 
> I take pics of every job (before and after) and I make detailed notes on the invoices. Is that similar to what you are talking about?


I think it's a pretty similar approach to what you do, just a different mechanism for tracking it. I basically use it to track if I bid the job accurately.

Like I'm sure a lot of you I use square footage to bid most interior and exterior full repaints. I just go back after the job and add up the material and labor costs and then subtract them from the eatimate to see how much I made per hour. If I underbid I will leave a note as to why that happened . Then I have that to refer back to the next time I have a similar job to estimate.

I think at the end of the day might be pretty similar to what you do. Just a way to fine tune my estimating and hopefully save myself future headaches, aka lost money.


----------

